# Sables = Grey in Australia ?



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I noticed on a breeder's site that someone posted, that the Australian National Kennel Council no longer recognizes or registers GSDs as sables, but they have added grey as an acceptable color.

From the ANKC GSD standard
"Black with reddish tan, Black/tan, Black/gold to light grey markings. All black, Grey (commonly known as sables) with dark shadings; black saddle and mask...." (Australian National Kennel Council) 

I'm not experienced, but I haven't seen a lot of sables that look grey, and what does grey with dark shadings mean? Seriously confused


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

In Germany, sables are "grau" which means grey. So maybe in Australia they are trying to translate more literally?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yep - "sable" is actually grau (gray) on SV paperwork!

Lee


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

That makes sense, thanks. Australians often translate foreign languages into English phonetically rather than with the original accent, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

In Spanish sables are "grises" (gray) too. I don't think it is about translate phonetically, but following the SV terminology. It doesn't mean it includes sable dogs that look gray the eye, every sable dog, with the sable gen is a "grau" in Germany, from gray, dark, black, red and purple spotted sables.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

liv said:


> That makes sense, thanks. Australians often translate foreign languages into English phonetically rather than with the original accent, so I'm not surprised.


We are a strange bunch!


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

They are called Grey in Italy too!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

bianca said:


> We are a strange bunch!


Haha - I grew up in PNG and had the worst north QLD accent, so I'm there with you! I had to work hard on my Canadian accent when I moved back because no one could understand me. If I talk to an Aussie for more than 30 seconds it's back in full force!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Regardless they are so pretty. Before last year I did not even know the color existed. Ever since my dad got blitz, I fell in love with the color and got my own.


----------

